# Suns Videos



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Post the ones that you've made, post the ones that you've found that you like. 

My newest one...

Leandro Barbosa's current career high of 28, this is a mix of that game.
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CjFj80vpzxg"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CjFj80vpzxg" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

A quick one of Pat Burke draining an excessively long three point shot.
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VzBdN-SbGT4"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VzBdN-SbGT4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

A mix of Leandro Barbosa and his impressive performance in the LA Lakers series of the 06 playoffs.
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/E7Y_OZpCccw"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/E7Y_OZpCccw" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Another mix of Leandro Barbosa, this time highlighting his play in the conference finals against Dallas.
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yJKxyyraIpI"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yJKxyyraIpI" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


... Post more !


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

This is the only one that I uploaded on youtube.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/u6xu_DOG_3o"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/u6xu_DOG_3o" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## St8yournameG (Sep 30, 2006)

yo, is there anyway that someone could put those Barbosa mixes uploaded to a site so that we could download them. Like an upload site such as: yousendit.com or sendspace.com or rapidshare.de?


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Dr.Seuss said:


> This is the only one that I uploaded on youtube.
> 
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/u6xu_DOG_3o"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/u6xu_DOG_3o" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


Nice. The Nash-Dirk ending is a good touch. And I realize everytime I see the TT 3 my spine shivers. You forgot Raja's 3 but the mix is tight anyways.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

St8yournameG said:


> yo, is there anyway that someone could put those Barbosa mixes uploaded to a site so that we could download them. Like an upload site such as: yousendit.com or sendspace.com or rapidshare.de?


I really don't particularly want to upload my videos anywhere but places where it could be viewed. I took the time to get the video clips, I don't know that it won't hurt other people trying to put together a mix to do the same.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_balGbilqs

The latest Barbosa mix, featuring him in the Clippers series, just finished today. Apparently I can't embed this one here due to coarse language so...

WARNING! Coarse language and stuff!


----------

